# Warum Ladies only



## anne waffel (17. Oktober 2010)

also gut, auf vielfachen Wunsch einer einzelnen Dame hier der eigene thread. Zum Einlesen in die Materie ab hier: 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7665964&postcount=308 ff

Anne...erstellt


----------



## apoptygma (17. Oktober 2010)

Warum nicht?

So, Frage beantwortet.

Kann geschlossen werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (17. Oktober 2010)

Anne, Du bist doch selber die "einzelne Dame". Du hast als einzige die Diskussion gewollt - in dem Thread, in dem sie auf Dein Betreiben stattfand, war sie nur völlig unpassend. Insofern ist es korrekt, dass Du nun Deinen eigenen Thread hast.

Dennoch - Deinen Diskussionsbedarf habe ich immer noch nicht verstanden.
Vielleicht kannst Du als Einstieg mal erläutern, was eigentlich wirklich Dein Problem ist.


----------



## karmakiller (17. Oktober 2010)




----------



## trek 6500 (17. Oktober 2010)

...oh , anne hat massig probleme ... nicht nur eins ....


----------



## anne waffel (17. Oktober 2010)

swe68 schrieb:


> Dennoch - Deinen Diskussionsbedarf habe ich immer noch nicht verstanden.




Warum kann man als Lady nicht ganz normal am Forum teilnehmen - sondern benötigt ein eigenes Unterforum? Nicht alle Leute können daran teilhaben, nicht alle Leute können und wollen ihre sicherlich durchaus vorhandenen Ratschläge hier abliefern und nicht jeder findet Technikdiskussionen, wenn sie sich in einem Ladies-Forum verstecken.
Wir sind als bikende Frauen sicherlich ohnehin schon eine Minderheit, warum grenzt man sich dann hier willentlich noch weiter ab, statt einen Konsenz zu finden und miteinander auch ein Forum zu teilen?
Wenn die handvoll Ladies, die hier regelmäßig posten zum Beispiel eine IG mit Zutritts- und Lesebeschränkung gegründet hätten, hätte jede Diskussion, die keine Männer will, dort auch geheim stattfinden können.
Zu "Ausschreitungen" wie im Tattoo-thread wäre es gar nicht erst gekommen.

Ich habe eingangs nur diese Frage in den Raum geworfen, ohne dass ich eine Riesendiskussion anzetteln wollte - aber es sind einige gleich darauf angesprungen und haben sich angemacht gefühlt. 
Meine Frage hatte im thread "heute ist ein blöder Tag" ebensowenig etwas zu suchen, wie die Technikdiskussion, denke ich. Also habe ich (auf den Vorschlag der Bergradlerin hin) einen eigenen thread aufgemacht. 

Anne...Eingang


----------



## trek 6500 (17. Oktober 2010)

.................................


----------



## eve77 (17. Oktober 2010)

anne waffel schrieb:


> ...und nicht jeder findet Technikdiskussionen, wenn sie sich in einem Ladies-Forum verstecken. ...
> ...Meine Frage hatte im thread "heute ist ein blöder Tag" ebensowenig etwas zu suchen, wie die Technikdiskussion, denke ich. Also habe ich (auf den Vorschlag der Bergradlerin hin) einen eigenen thread aufgemacht.
> 
> Anne...Eingang



...wollte ja ursprünglich auch nicht um Rat suchen, weil ich dachte, mich schon irgendwie durchzuwursteln bzw. passende alte threads zu finden. Ansonsten hätte ich im allgemeinen Forum gepostet. War dann halt doch dankbar, als mir unerwarteterweise jmd. weitergeholfen hat. 

PS: Umwerfer ist jetzt wieder eingestellt


----------



## karmakiller (17. Oktober 2010)

anne waffel schrieb:


> Zu "Ausschreitungen" wie im Tattoo-thread wäre es gar nicht erst gekommen.



 Zu Ausschreitungen wie im Tattoo-Thread ist es vor allem gekommen, weil du ihn im KTWR verlinkt hattest 

für den Rest deiner überaus interessanten Gedankengänge gibt es eine einfache Lösung: 
Bleib dem L.O.-Forum doch in Zukunft fern und nutze den Rest des Forums, ich denke damit ist so ziemlich allen geholfen


----------



## Nuala (17. Oktober 2010)

liebe anne,
wenn ich als frau, die lieber runter als hoch fährt, in einem nicht-lo-thread nach einem geeigneten freerider frage, dann bekomme ich zu 95% der herren wahnsinnig kluge ratschläge, wie beispielsweise, dass frauen gar nicht so viel federweg brauchen, weil sie eh nur waldwege und cc fahren oder noch besser einfach zuhause bleiben und darauf warten, dass der freund vom biken kommt. anderes beispiel: wenn ich mich informieren will, welche safetyjackets für frauen geeignet sind, dann bekomme ich irgendwelche anzüglichen kommentare, mit genügend "holz vor der hütte" sei ein safetyjacket unnötig und eh total überflüssig, weil frauen ja nicht so steil gehen würden. wenn ich allerdings hier im lo nach solchen sachen frage, dann bekomme ich zumeist recht vernünftige infos. ich finde, das alleine rechtfertigt das lo. 
ich frage mich allerdings, welches problem du mit dem lo hast. du kannst doch einfach fernbleiben. es zwingt dich doch keiner hier mitzulesen, oder?!? 
grüße
nadja


----------



## swe68 (17. Oktober 2010)

Gerade weil bikende Frauen in der Minderheit sind, macht das LO Sinn, Anne!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RadonKilla (17. Oktober 2010)

ich will ein moslem-forum ! weil wir moslems habe auch so spetielle fragen... wie zun beisbiel training während ramadan undso...


----------



## trek 6500 (17. Oktober 2010)

@ karmakiller : 100 % agree !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Veloce (17. Oktober 2010)

Nuala schrieb:


> liebe anne,
> wenn ich als frau, die lieber runter als hoch fährt, in einem nicht-lo-thread nach einem geeigneten freerider frage, dann bekomme ich zu 95% der herren wahnsinnig kluge ratschläge, wie beispielsweise, dass frauen gar nicht so viel federweg brauchen, weil sie eh nur waldwege und cc fahren oder noch besser einfach zuhause bleiben und darauf warten, dass der freund vom biken kommt. anderes beispiel: wenn ich mich informieren will, welche safetyjackets für frauen geeignet sind, dann bekomme ich irgendwelche anzüglichen kommentare, mit genügend "holz vor der hütte" sei ein safetyjacket unnötig und eh total überflüssig, weil frauen ja nicht so steil gehen würden. wenn ich allerdings hier im lo nach solchen sachen frage, dann bekomme ich zumeist recht vernünftige infos. ich finde, das alleine rechtfertigt das lo.
> ich frage mich allerdings, welches problem du mit dem lo hast. du kannst doch einfach fernbleiben. es zwingt dich doch keiner hier mitzulesen, oder?!?
> grüße
> nadja




Übrigens hab ich einen großen weiblichen Kundenstamm ohne explizit ein LO Radladen zu sein .
Könnte was damit zu tun haben das sich Frauen genauso ernst genommen fühlen wie Männer.......


----------



## apoptygma (17. Oktober 2010)

RadonKilla schrieb:


> ich will ein moslem-forum ! weil wir moslems habe auch so spetielle fragen... wie zun beisbiel training während ramadan undso...



Natürlich darf während des Ramadans trainiert werden. Es sollte nur drauf geachtet werden, das dies kurz vor oder kurz nach der Nahrungsaufnahme passiert und sollte natürlich in der Intensität angepasst werden und die Bet-Zeiten nicht vernachlässigen.

Damit sei Deine Frage beantwortet, kannst also getz wieder gehen


----------



## Ani (17. Oktober 2010)

eigentlich ist ja schon alles gesagt, das forum hier ist ja lediglich eine zusätzliches angebot, es kann sich jede in allen anderen foren austoben und muss sich nicht hierauf beschränken, was die meisten denke ich mal auch nutzen.
bei einigen fragen kommt man hier aber einfach weiter, wenn ich wissen will wer mit mir am wochenende im ruhrpott ne runde fährt frag ich im ruhrpott forum, wenn ich wissen will, ob viele mädels mit kürzeren kurbeln fahren, oder was sie für protekorjacken empfehlen können frag ich halt hier.
außerdem ich finde es auch motivierend das viele fahrerinnen echt gut unterwegs sind und ihre bilder hier einstellen.


----------



## MissQuax (17. Oktober 2010)

Nuala hat vollkommen Recht: es gibt (genug) Fragen, auf die eine Frau im "allgemeinen" Forum mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit nur oder ziemlich viele dumme Kommentare erntet (Ausnahmen bestätigen aber natürlich die Regel). Somit hat das LO-Forum durchaus seine Berechtigung! 

Ansonsten besteht meiner Erfahrung nach eine Diskrepanz zwischen dem Verhalten vieler männlicher Biker gegenüber ihren Sportkolleginnen hier im Forum und "in the Wild". Ich bin sehr viel (eigentlich fast ausschließlich) mit Männern auf (Freeride-)Tour und in Bikeparks gewesen - da gibt es ganz selten blöde Bemerkungen, eher Anerkennung (auch wenn man nicht der weibliche "Held" ist) und Hilfe - sowohl in praktischer/technischer Art als auch in Form von Tipps und Ratschlägen - wird gerne geleistet. Da konnte ich mich wirklich nie beschweren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (17. Oktober 2010)

Nur am Rande: Das LO ist gerade 1 Jahr alt geworden.   
Zeit, scheinbar, um ein Fazit zu ziehen. Oder eine Grundsatzdebatte zu beginnen über ein Unterforum, das erkennbar beliebt ist...  

Meine Meinung habe ich im Thread namens "Eure ewige Zensur..." kund getan.



> Das LO? Das ist weder ein Lesbentreff (meiner Information nach sind es vier oder fünf, die mehr oder weniger regelmäßig an Bord sind - und die sind auch noch in festen Händen, es handelt sich also noch nicht einmal um eine "Börse") noch ein Emanzen- oder Feministinnentreff. Das LO ist nicht mehr und nicht weniger als ein Unterforum wie die, die spezielle Bikes zum Thema haben, in denen über Technik, Klamotten oder Fitness diskutiert wird, oder auch die, die bestimmte Regionen abdecken. Dort "dürfen" auch andere UserInnen absolut posten, nur werden sie eben auch dort gebeten, sich entsprechend dem Unterforumsschwerpunkt einzubringen.
> 
> Es geht im LO um das sich finden in diesem großen Forum (wo die meisten UserInnen neutrale Nicks haben). Es geht nicht um Gleichgeschlechtlichkeit, sondern um gleiche Interessen, Schwerpunkte und Themen. Jeder Mann ist uns herzlich willkommen, der etwas beizutragen hat, sei es eine Frage oder eine Antwort, einen Tipp oder schlicht einen netten Gruß. Und wenn´s dann mal heißt "Was macht denn der Mann hier in der Damenkabine?", fehlt vielleicht einfach nur der passende Smilie dahinter...


----------



## RadonKilla (17. Oktober 2010)

...und warum gibts mit dr gleichen begründung kein moslem-forum...? sind wir moslems dem ibc weniger wert als frauen oder was?  ich will niemand in die rechte ecke stellen aba ich komm mir diskreminiert vor ! :-(


----------



## trek 6500 (17. Oktober 2010)

troll-------------------------dich ------------ vielleicht zu anne ins ktwr .- gute nacht für heute !!


----------



## Nuala (17. Oktober 2010)

hör mal hase, wenn dir dein theard so wichtig, dann setz dich doch dafür ein. wir werden dir nicht im weg stehen!


----------



## Bergradlerin (17. Oktober 2010)

RadonKilla schrieb:


> ...und warum gibts mit dr gleichen begründung kein moslem-forum...? sind wir moslems dem ibc weniger wert als frauen oder was?  ich will niemand in die rechte ecke stellen aba ich komm mir diskreminiert vor ! :-(



In jedem Fall - ob es sich um das Anmelden eines Bedarfs für ein neues Unterforum handelt oder die Beschwerde der Diskriminierung - schlage ich Dir unmittelbares Handeln vor. Der Link dafür befindet sich hier .


----------



## Principiante (18. Oktober 2010)

LO Forum, auch von mir!

Und zu dem Thema hier...:  

Keine weitere Diskussion bitte.


Greets, Principiante, bestätigter LO Fan !!


----------



## swe68 (18. Oktober 2010)

Ich finde es nett hier


----------



## Mausoline (18. Oktober 2010)

LO  ist ne super Ergänzung zum Forum   

 Glückwunsch

_Wo kämen wir hin, wenn alle sagten: Wo kämen wir hin? Und niemand ginge, um einmal zu schauen, wohin man käme, wenn man ginge.
(Kurt Marti) _


----------



## dubbel (18. Oktober 2010)

mit der gleichen logik könnte man ja auch die hersteller-foren in frage stellen: 
wie oft wird dort über gabeln, schaltung, teile diskutiert? 
eine zugstufe an der gabel einzustellen ist ja auch kein liteville-problem - trotzdem wird's immer wieder durchgehechelt.


----------



## dubbel (18. Oktober 2010)

RadonKilla schrieb:


> ...und warum gibts mit dr gleichen begründung kein moslem-forum...? sind wir moslems dem ibc weniger wert als frauen oder was?  ich will niemand in die rechte ecke stellen aba ich komm mir diskreminiert vor ! :-(


das entscheidet hier niemand: 

1.) hast du denn schon beim betreiber angefragt? 
2.) bist du der einzige, oder gibt es ausreichend interessenten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (18. Oktober 2010)

Ich finde es nett hier!
Auf der Arbeit nur Männer (das Sekretariat zählt nicht), beim biken oft auch nur Männer, der Freund selbstredend auch ein Mann, da freut frau sich ab und an über Frauen, welche das gleiche Hobby teilen.


----------



## trhaflhow (18. Oktober 2010)

Wems hier geflällt kann doch hier schreiben oder mitlesen.
Wem nicht kanns doch bleiben lassen.
Wird doch niemand gezwungen sich hier einzureihen nur weil weiblich 
Bei benutzung der allgemeinen sufu wird jedes Thema gefunden, egal wo es " versteckt" ist.
Und dass bedarf da ist zeigen doch die vielen Beiträge.
Aber das Wetter ist eh schlecht, und je schlechter das Wetter desto sinnfreier sind die Freds. Ist in allen Foren so


----------



## RadonKilla (18. Oktober 2010)

wasn nu mit dem forum fü uns moslem-männer warum dauart das so lange? hab so viele bike-fragen die nua moslems verstehn und klar machen können!!!


----------



## apoptygma (18. Oktober 2010)

RadonKilla schrieb:


> ...und warum gibts mit dr gleichen begründung kein moslem-forum...? sind wir moslems dem ibc weniger wert als frauen oder was?  ich will niemand in die rechte ecke stellen aba ich komm mir diskreminiert vor ! :-(



Mach doch nen Moslem-Forum auf, was hindert Dich?

Gehts Dir um die Muslime im Allgemeinen, oder um ethnische Minderheiten im Besonderen, denen hier kein Unterforum geboten wird?

(so!)


----------



## Bergradlerin (18. Oktober 2010)

oder: don´t feed...


----------



## apoptygma (18. Oktober 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> oder: don´t feed...



auch trolle haben fragen und ich uebe mich gerade in gleichmut...geh aber nun auch ins bett ;-)


----------



## Bergradlerin (18. Oktober 2010)

Ich frag mich auch oft...


----------



## RadonKilla (18. Oktober 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Mach doch nen Moslem-Forum auf, was hindert Dich?
> 
> Gehts Dir um die Muslime im Allgemeinen, oder um ethnische Minderheiten im Besonderen, denen hier kein Unterforum geboten wird?
> 
> (so!)


wills dus nicht verstehen? es geht darum das wir moslems beim biken spezielle themen und fragen haben. wie zum beispiel halal ernährung bei marathon . training bei ramadan. und wir haben auch anatonische besonders spezielle themen weil da gärne mal was wund wird und noch hundart andere themen....was soll da das gelaber vonwegen mach dein eigenes forum auf ?  hast du ein problem mit wen wir unsa eigenes forum hier kriegen oder was?


----------



## Slice93 (18. Oktober 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (18. Oktober 2010)

...gähn ........


----------



## trek 6500 (18. Oktober 2010)

...und sonst noch ....


----------



## Bergradlerin (19. Oktober 2010)

RadonKilla: Du bist peinlich.


----------



## apoptygma (19. Oktober 2010)

RadonKilla schrieb:


> wills dus nicht verstehen? es geht darum das wir moslems beim biken spezielle themen und fragen haben. wie zum beispiel halal ernährung bei marathon . training bei ramadan. und wir haben auch anatonische besonders spezielle themen weil da gärne mal was wund wird und noch hundart andere themen....was soll da das gelaber vonwegen mach dein eigenes forum auf ?  hast du ein problem mit wen wir unsa eigenes forum hier kriegen oder was?



Also ernährungstechnisch habe ich noch keine Currywurst anner Verpflegung gesehen. Energiegels sind meines Wissens koscher. Bananen ebenso, es sei denn diese Wude neben einem Schwein erlegt, aber wer weiss das schon....


W(und)
H(und)art

Hund?

Du meinst Hund, Du möchtest über Hunde sprechen? Sag das doch gleich.

Ich habe keinen Hund! :-(


----------



## Principiante (19. Oktober 2010)




----------



## Kettenglied (19. Oktober 2010)

RadonKilla schrieb:


> wills dus nicht verstehen? es geht darum das wir moslems beim biken spezielle themen und fragen haben. wie zum beispiel halal ernährung bei marathon . training bei ramadan. und wir haben auch anatonische besonders spezielle themen weil da gärne mal was wund wird und noch hundart andere themen....was soll da das gelaber vonwegen mach dein eigenes forum auf ?  hast du ein problem mit wen wir unsa eigenes forum hier kriegen oder was?



Habt ihr das ganze Jahr Ramadan oder wie? Für die 30 Tage da wirst du dir wohl was einfallen lassen können. Oder ist Moslem sein + Sport etwas Neues auf das es noch keine Antwort gibt??

Du bist gegen Diskriminierung und willst ein Moslemforum in dem die Moslems dann ausgegrenzt sind? Denk mal drüber nach....

Dich zu verstehen ist übrigens extrem schwer.



> ...und warum gibts mit dr gleichen begründung kein moslem-forum...? sind  wir moslems dem ibc weniger wert als frauen oder was?



Du weißt schon das es auch weibliche Moslems gibt, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trhaflhow (19. Oktober 2010)

Kettenglied schrieb:


> Du weißt schon das es auch weibliche Moslems gibt, oder?



aber die bleiben immer mit ihrem kopftuch in der kette hängen
da geht dann nix vorwärts oder


----------



## Nuala (19. Oktober 2010)

ach mädels, jetzt lasst doch mal gut sein. jetzt füttert doch nicht auch noch diesen geistigen tiefflieger. der fühlt sich doch mehr und mehr animiert hier zu posten...


----------



## Bergradlerin (19. Oktober 2010)

Der fliegt nicht mal tief. Mit _dem _Brett vorm Hirn...  

Ich frage mich gerade, warum Anne an ihrer eigenen Diskussion nicht teilnimmt.


----------



## Nuala (19. Oktober 2010)

je nach dem wie das brett angebracht ist, hat man ganz guten thermischen  auftrieb


----------



## Hopi (19. Oktober 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Energiegels sind meines Wissens koscher. (



Du weisst aber schon, dass Koscher aus dem jüdischen kommt.


----------



## Bergradlerin (19. Oktober 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Du weisst aber schon, dass Koscher aus dem jüdischen kommt.



Sie weiß es, aber weiß er es auch?


----------



## Chaotenkind (19. Oktober 2010)

Na dann halt halal. Kann man schon mal verwechseln, aber wenn man die jew. Religion weg lässt, ist es doch fast das Gleiche.


----------



## MelleD (19. Oktober 2010)

Um mal zum Thema zurückzukommen 
Ich finds gut, nen LO-Forum zu haben.
Fühl mich hier sauwohl, man wird nicht von irgendwelchen Kerlen als Dummbolzen hingestellt, wenn man mal ne dumme Frage hat...

Bis jetzt immer ne Antwort auf meine Frage gefunden/bekommen. Und irgendwie sind alle genauso gaga im Kopf wie ich, find ich gut


----------



## dubbel (19. Oktober 2010)

RadonKilla schrieb:


> was soll da das gelaber vonwegen mach dein eigenes forum auf ?  hast du ein problem mit wen wir unsa eigenes forum hier kriegen oder was?


aber nein, kein problem, im gegenteil: wir sind alle auf deiner seite, jeder gönnt dir dein unterforum. 
aber dazu musst du erst mal eins aufmachen, um eins zu kriegen. 
wie willst du dein eigenes forum hier kriegen, wenn du es nicht aufmachst? 
wer soll das aufmachen für dich übernehmen, damit du eins kriegst? 
die anwesenden damen aus dem  Ladies only!-unterforum? 

daher die frage: hast du denn schon beim betreiber angefragt?

und das machst du am besten woanders, denn hier geht's nicht um genau diese frage.


----------



## Principiante (19. Oktober 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (19. Oktober 2010)

Genau!


----------



## Principiante (19. Oktober 2010)

...eben.

Wir sind doch eigentlich alle hier zum         





  ...oder?


----------



## apoptygma (19. Oktober 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Du weisst aber schon, dass Koscher aus dem jüdischen kommt.



Verdammte Hacke, das kann nicht funktionieren so


----------



## HiFi XS (19. Oktober 2010)

Viva Ladies Only!  Ein Toast auf Bergradlerin, das Forum und uns alle!


----------



## Cograck (19. Oktober 2010)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Viva Ladies Only!  Ein Toast auf Bergradlerin, das Forum und uns alle!



Ihr werdet alle sterben.


----------



## Cograck (19. Oktober 2010)

Die einen früher, die anderen später.


----------



## Bergradlerin (19. Oktober 2010)

Das ist sicher.


----------



## Cograck (19. Oktober 2010)

Amen


----------



## lucie (19. Oktober 2010)

Liebe anne waffel!

Genau deshalb ein dreifaches HOCH auf das LO und Happy Birthday zum Einjährigen!
Wenn Du hier so vehement die Daseinsberechtigung des LO in Frage stellst, frage ich mich, wieso Du diese, Deine k(n)eifende Problematik hier im LO und nicht im "normalen" Bikebereich ausgebreitet hast?
Damit dürftest Du dir Deine Frage eigentlich schon im Vorfeld (vor Erstellung dieses Threads) selbst beantwortet haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (19. Oktober 2010)

anne hat sich verpieselt


----------



## lucie (19. Oktober 2010)

Das haben wir ja gern, erst bis zum Abwinken polemisieren und kritisieren und sich dann klammheimlich vom Acker machen... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mir soll's recht sein.


----------



## Mausoline (19. Oktober 2010)

Wer versteckt sich wohl hinter
Cograck und RadonKilla ???? 

auf jeden Fall haben die hier im LO nix verloren 

_Wo kämen wir hin, wenn alle sagten:Wo kämen wir hin? Und niemand ginge, um einmal zu schauen, wohin man käme, wenn man ginge.
(Kurt Marti)_


----------



## schlammdiva (19. Oktober 2010)

lucie schrieb:


> Liebe anne waffel!
> 
> Genau deshalb ein dreifaches HOCH auf das LO und Happy Birthday zum Einjährigen!
> Wenn Du hier so vehement die Daseinsberechtigung des LO in Frage stellst, frage ich mich, wieso Du diese, Deine k(n)eifende Problematik hier im LO und nicht im "normalen" Bikebereich ausgebreitet hast?
> Damit dürftest Du dir Deine Frage eigentlich schon im Vorfeld (vor Erstellung dieses Threads) selbst beantwortet haben.




genau so isses!


----------



## Bergradlerin (20. Oktober 2010)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Wer versteckt sich wohl hinter
> Cograck ????



Kaprado. Wer sonst?


----------



## trek 6500 (20. Oktober 2010)

...eventuell schwatzwild .... so in verbindung mit frau waffeleisen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (20. Oktober 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Kaprado. Wer sonst?



genau der. Ist aber wieder weg.


----------



## Mausoline (20. Oktober 2010)

> trek 6500
> 
> ...eventuell schwatzwild .... so in verbindung mit frau waffeleisen ...



...genau    So was in der Art hatte ich auch gedacht  oder 

_Wo kämen wir hin, wenn alle sagten:Wo kämen wir hin? Und niemand ginge, um einmal zu schauen, wohin man käme, wenn man ginge.
(Kurt Marti)_


----------

